# Changing the "boot order" of my PC



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can change the boot order of my Dell PC so that I can leave my external hard drive hooked to it all the time. For some reason, no matter what the device (MP3 Player, SD Card Reader, or External Drive) my computer will try to boot from that device instead of it's own internal hard drives and just lock up. Surely this can be fixed, but apparently I don't know the correct search terms to use because all I get from Google is non-sense articles and one's that don't apply to my situation.

Thanks!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 2, 2009)

Jim,
Maybe this may help you. Sounds like the person had a similar problem as you.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 2, 2009)

You should be able to change the boot order in your BIOS settings. You should be able to bring the setup screen by pressing one of the function keys during start up, usually F2, F8, or F12.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 2, 2009)

You need to check the boot order in your BIOS. That is much simpler than it sounds.

When you boot the machine, before the Windows screen shows up, you hit the F-key that takes you to setup. It is likely either F2 or F10. If you look at the screen as it boots, you will see it. Once you know what it is, press that key slowly over and over during a oot up and it will take you to the BIOS. Then look for a "Boot order" choice on the screen. Navigate the cursor (using the keyboard likely) to that option and make sure that the boot order does not include the External HD near the top. It is often best to have DVD/CD - HD - other as the order (in case you need to boot from a CD.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks! one and all. It worked! I can now leave my external hard drive connected.


----------

